# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin sastanak 03.12. u 17 - VAZNO PROMJENA ADRESE!!!!

## VedranaV

otvoren za sve vas koje zanima rad Udruge. 

Svaku prvu srijedu u mjesecu od 17 do 19 sati nalazimo se kod Bibe u autokući Pavlinić Sopić, Savska cesta 80, Zagreb, prostorija za sastanke je lijevo uz zgradu salona stubištem gore. 

Ako se netko izgubi, rodin mob je 091 586 3717, zovite. 

Na sastanku se prođe rad svih odbora po projektima u zadnjih mjesec dana i projekcije za budućnost, znači super prilika za još bolju informaciju o udruzi. 

Znači svi vi koje zanima Roda, a ne znate da li je to baš udruga za vas i prvo bi nas htjeli upoznati, onda svi oni koji bi se učlanili, ali niste pronašli pristupnicu, pa oni koji ste se već učlanili i postali podupirajući i svi mi redovni članovi - vidimo se u srijedu. 

Pravila nema, djeca su dobrodošla, dobrodošla je i vrećica čipsa ili štapića ili tetrapak nekog soka.

----------


## VedranaV

Ovaj put smo promijenili mjesto sastanka, bit će u Lastovskoj 23, u dvorani na 5. katu (zgrada u kojoj su American Express, Privredna banka, Atlas).

S obzirom da je u nedjelju tombola, imat ćemo, osim priče o projektima i novostima, i dosta posla, lijepit ćemo čestitke na košuljice (slike koje idu na prvu stranu na tvrđi papir) i ostalo što će trebati oko tombole. Ako hoćete pomoći na taj način, bit će nam drago da ostanete s nama nakon prvog dijela sastanka.

----------


## VedranaV

Tko planira doći?

----------


## ivana7997

ja s Jakovom

kupila sam ljepilo  :Smile: 
i natjerala mm-a da se zamijeni za smjenu tak da mogu na sastanak  :Smile: 

jedva čekam da vas vidim

----------


## Lutonjica

ja čekam da vidim da li će me MM moći dovesti, znat ću večeras kad mu slože smjene na poslu..
ili ako netko ide iz mog kvarta da me pokupi tam i natrag?? centar / medveščak

----------


## Lutonjica

evo, MM radi ujutro, znači zara i ja dolazimo sigurno! jedva čekam da vas konačno upoznamo! 
htjela bih vam pomoći poslije sastanka, ali to ovisi o tome kako će zara reagirati na cijelu situaciju   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

vidim da ivarice nema online pa cu ja stavit obavijest:

*VAZNO* 


SASTANAK SE SELI U 

*
LASTOVSKU 23
zgrada American Expressa
5. KAT* 


trvtka koja nam je donirala prostor za tu prigodi zove se Nove tehnologije. 

ovaj nam je sastanak zbog hrpe posla jako vazan, pa vas molim da ne odustanete zbog promjene adrese  

hvala 
_________________

----------


## ivarica

mukica, ivarica je bila online, ali je skuzila da je vec valcica napisala u svom postu ovo o promjeni adrese   :Laughing:  

idem editirati naslov

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja bih voljela doći, ali kako je Iva malo virozna, vidjet ćemo situaciju do srijede.

Ako se može dobiti posao za doma, nema frke, zalijepim, spakiram, sve što treba.

----------


## ivarica

ako nam ostane nakon sastanka, lijepiti ce se u cetvrtak i petak doma.

----------


## Mukica

> mukica, ivarica je bila online, ali je skuzila da je vec valcica napisala u svom postu ovo o promjeni adrese


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :?  :?

----------


## Alamama

Ja zasad dolazim solo, hip hip hura

----------


## ivarica

mukica   :Laughing:  
ali ti si to uocljivije napisala !  8)

----------


## VedranaV

Je  :Smile: .
Sad nema šanse da se netko zabuni  :Smile: .

----------


## Mukica

Podizem  :D

----------


## VedranaV

Znači, dolaze:

Ivana7997
Lutonjica
Mukica
ivarica
možda Vrijeska
Alamama
VedranaV
renata
maja
Marija
Djuli
vesna72
kelly
INES
MirelaG
TinaRS
Marival
smucka
Fidji
Nika
još neke mame koje nisu na forumu

----------


## ivarica

mama Juanita i njena sestra

----------

